# How tro Hack wifi Password (WEP)



## Ironman (Sep 14, 2012)

How tro Hack wifi Password (WEP)

Our College official are just too stubborn they are not giving me use the password to our college wifi network 
i need a tool to hack it any suggestions

Dont tell me to not to do it, they only use it for themselves , but that was meant for the students to use
so keep all you Gyans to yourselves !

Using Android OS in a Non Rooted Xperia
i will be using it to hack the wifi and browse the net


----------



## RCuber (Sep 14, 2012)

I wont say "you should not do it" but I cant give it even if I knew how to hack .. "Rules"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 14, 2012)

One word, you "can't".


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 14, 2012)

Its possible but you won't get the answer in this forum atleast , due to rules. 
You should have asked it in different manner . "How to secure Wi-FI passwords(WEP) from attacks." ? You could have got the reference somehow atleast.


----------

